# entrance boof in lower narrows is gone



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I just thought i'd share it here, since i dont facebook, and its only good for your immediate friends I thought you should all know.

this is how i felt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56tK5cU-1sg


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

wait what? do you have pictures. Is this a sick joke?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

no joke. all the fun we were going to have with the boof off for cancer has been jacked.

now we get to get jacked in the top hole before we finish lower.


----------



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

Unfortunately it's no joke. The airplane boof is gone, replaced now with a crappy hole. The triangular rock just downstream that backed the water up has been pushed further downstream as well, and now lots of the outflow of the slot where the boof was is slamming into a shitty and potentially undercut pin rock. 6ft was awesome to paddle but took its toll on the narrows...


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Now I'm depressed. 



> 6ft was awesome to paddle but took its toll on the narrows.


Any other changes?


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Pictures anyone??


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

BrianK said:


> Any other changes?


Looks like Whiteline has also changed...

RIP Boof. Where's the boof gonna be in booftober?


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

Jefe said:


> Pictures anyone??


Fill yer sink up and take a pic... that's how it looks.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fuuuuuck


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Good, that shit was getting boring.


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

Marty said:


> Fill yer sink up and take a pic... that's how it looks.



http://youtu.be/Plso_X1g9vc


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

RIP...


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*A truly sad day..*

This is really fucked up.. I mean honestly.. we lost white line a couple of years ago.. and now this...I am quitting kayaking and moving to Kansas..


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

boof512 said:


> This is really fucked up.. I mean honestly.. we lost white line a couple of years ago.. and now this...I am quitting kayaking and moving to Kansas..


There's good playboating in Kansas...seriously!


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

streetdoctor said:


> RIP...


Naw dude. Looks more like this!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Is all this crying really over a 2 foot boof into some mank?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

KSC said:


> Is all this crying really over a 2 foot boof into some mank?



Ha!! This might be the most "Kevin Cripps" thing I've ever heard. You've out Kevined yourself.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

KSC said:


> Is all this crying really over a 2 foot boof into some mank?


On the bright side there's a new feature there - you could be the first person to swim out of it and get it named after you. We could have a cripp's hole in every drainage on the front range.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

BrianK said:


> On the bright side there's a new feature there - you could be the first person to swim out of it and get it named after you. We could have a cripp's hole in every drainage on the front range.


Freaking hilarious!


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

That was the best moves on the on lower narrows. Jeez Kevin. . .have a heart. Your turning into the new Casper Mike


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

KSC said:


> Is all this crying really over a 2 foot boof into some mank?


LOL... 

Yes, that silly little boof that kicks in around the end of April, spends several weeks in oblivion in May/June (especially apparent this year), and until now has reappeared until as long as Booftober.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Phillips said:


> That was the best moves on the on lower narrows. Jeez Kevin. . .have a heart. Your turning into the new Casper Mike


With a somewhat stronger understanding of the English language. And a larger measure of curmudgeon.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

rockinRio said:


> Freaking hilarious!



I second this humor. Made my crap day a little better


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

BrianK said:


> On the bright side there's a new feature there - you could be the first person to swim out of it and get it named after you. We could have a cripp's hole in every drainage on the front range.



This is the funniest thing to come out of the buzz in a long time!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

We were up there yesterday and I took some shots with my phone. Pineview was at 2.5. The freaking big triangle shaped rock is the boof rock. It has been moved down river about 20/25 yards(?), it is sitting on the right between the first and second drops. It looks like the flow from the new hole is mostly flushing just left of the mank pile on the right.


----------



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

The new line runs well, have some left angle punching the hole, paddle hard, and the mank pile is easily avoided. At 2.7 there was a lot of flow going center into the rocks.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

craven_morhead said:


> With a somewhat stronger understanding of the English language. And a larger measure of curmudgeon.


Nice ego stroke.. Anybody else need to jump on the bandwagon of unoriginality?
You know nothing of my understanding of the English language.. Or the fact that I'm on a mobile device(cell phone). Yeah let me get right on top of punctuating everything.. 

Not in the mood if you can't fucking tell..


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

I used a z drag and put it back up.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Myka said:


> Nice ego stroke.. Anybody else need to jump on the bandwagon of unoriginality?
> You know nothing of my understanding of the English language.. Or the fact that I'm on a mobile device(cell phone). Yeah let me get right on top of punctuating everything..
> 
> Not in the mood if you can't fucking tell..


Apparently you didn't notice I was talking about KSC? But go ahead and keep on taking offense I guess. :???:


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

With a somewhat stronger understanding who's this in comparison too? Like i said nice ego stroke..

Your whole point was to be funny and slam me. Otherwise why would you even say it..

Over it. You try functioning with gender dissonance and see how far through life you make it period.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Myka said:


> With a somewhat stronger understanding who's this in comparison too? Like i said nice ego stroke..
> 
> Your whole point was to be funny and slam me. Otherwise why would you even say it..
> 
> Over it. You try functioning with gender dissonance and see how far through life you make it period.


So are we going to hear about it after you feel offended after anyone on an internet forum says something that remotely offends you? Get the fuck over it bro... or brah, whatever. 



Woe is me...


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

The insult to KSC was ALSO an insult to Myka, maybe you guys could learn empathy and compassion and quit being asshats? Just a suggestion, you all are coming off as dicks on this thread.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Or whatever? Wow thanks for that.. I'm sick of the language joke on the count of my impairment do to gender dissonance and how I was having a difficult timing dealing withit because of societies view of us a second class citizens. Yeah I take offense to that aswell as your assertion of cissexual privilege over me by questioning my gender.. Go fuck yourself

I deserve respect and not to belittled multiple times unapologetically.

I don't find what I have dealt with to be funny. And I'm not gonna get over it!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Clearly his point is that when comparing anyone to the pinnacle of grammar achievement, aka yours truly, all will pale in comparison.

Maybe we can name the new hole "You're Hole"? Or name it after the winner of the Gnarrows race? Wait, is that an honor?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Myka said:


> Or whatever? Wow thanks for that.. I'm sick of the language joke on the count of my impairment do to gender dissonance and how I was having a difficult timing dealing withit because of societies view of us a second class citizens. Yeah I take offense to that aswell as your assertion of cissexual privilege over me by questioning my gender.. Go fuck yourself
> 
> I deserve respect and not to belittled multiple times unapologetically.
> 
> I don't find what I have dealt with to be funny. And I'm not gonna get over it!


is that like fibromyalgia?

What does whatever gender choice you make have to do with your spelling? What does it have to do with someone making fun of your spelling? Doesn't everyone get ripped on for shitty spelling on the internet? Or are you just special? I would assume you would want to be treated equally...


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Jensjustduckie said:


> The insult to KSC was ALSO an insult to Myka, maybe you guys could learn empathy and compassion and quit being asshats? Just a suggestion, you all are coming off as dicks on this thread.


Maybe people should not take the internet so seriously? If you're offended by someone saying you have bag grammar on a kayaking forum you should probably log off and cancel your internet subscription.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

streetdoctor said:


> Maybe people should not take the internet so seriously? If you're offended by someone saying you have bag grammar on a kayaking forum you should probably log off and cancel your internet subscription.


Or maybe we could all stop with the jabs at each other, context online vs. in person is never the same... Jokes that may seem funny on the internet lose their luster when said in person.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Myka said:


> Nice ego stroke.. Anybody else need to jump on the bandwagon of unoriginality?
> You know nothing of my understanding of the English language.. Or the fact that I'm on a mobile device(cell phone). Yeah let me get right on top of punctuating everything..
> 
> Not in the mood if you can't fucking tell..



Aww your old personality is shining through.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

so much ego for somebody who can probably barely roll... The amount of disrespect is outstanding and now onto making a joke of fibromyalgia? Wow the shit you take for granted.. How I'm glad I'm not you!!

Clearly I was asking for respect! Pretty fucking simple.. Didn't need 5 others posts to get that across, so I thought...

Yeah tango I'm at wits end right now and don't need this bullshit!


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Gender choice that's not even logical nobody chooses there gender idiot.. As for your inability to read I can't help you with that please assert more cissexual privilege over me please! Somebody who's never had to deal with gender dissonance acting like gender is a choice and that it somehow doesn't effect the psyche of a human being being effected by societies ignorance and systematic brainwashing of all children do to there anatomy. Yes I've been through far more than you could understand. if you think the ability to function unimpaired is possible you are a beyond ignorant because I just told you otherwise..

Ohh water torture it's just one drop of
Water at a time.. It can't effect anything at all.......just get over it.....


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

tango said:


> Aww your old personality is shining through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


haha right on.



Myka you're right I have no roll. Fibromyalgia is also a made up disease for lazy fucks that want to go on disability. Along with chronic fatigue syndrome....

You never answered why when someone called you out on your shitty spelling (which has also been done quite a bit in the past) you bring up your gender issues? Are women worse spellers than men? That sounds discriminatory.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

To be honest I don't know much about your gender problems... nor do I care to on a kayak forum. I'm glad you are sorting your shit out but I don't need a 5 page dissertation. I simply wondered if anytime anyone makes a smart ass comment to you on the internet if it was the fault of your gender change now that you are out? If so, can I just claim to suffer from Imanasshole/untolerantitis when anyone accuses me of being a dick?


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

This is entertaining.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

"Nor do I care"
Your inability to read is your down fall I explained it multiple times and you admitted your ignorance. That's enough for me to know you are a tool! My gender "change" has never been a out for anything I simply tried explaining my past impairment but you are obviously beyond ignorant!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Myka said:


> "Nor do I care"
> Your inability to read is your down fall I explained it multiple times and you admitted your ignorance. That's enough for me to know you are a tool! My gender "change" has never been a out for anything I simply tried explaining my past impairment but you are obviously beyond ignorant!


So you can't spell and I can't read. I'm a tool but you're not because it's not your fault, it's the fault of your gender problem. Got it.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Myka said:


> "Nor do I care"
> Your inability to read is your down fall I explained it multiple times and you admitted your ignorance. That's enough for me to know you are a tool! My gender "change" has never been a out for anything I simply tried explaining my past impairment but you are obviously beyond ignorant!


Does your past impairment = you being an asshole?

If so what's your current excuse?


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

I asked for respect simple! I never had a gender problem I had a denial and societal issues(people like you). And yeah it did cause me to be an asshole... which it seems you have your own insecurities and issues with..

what's your point besides being an obvious trans misognyist? I've answered all these questions on my own it seems you are the only one having a hard time understanding, possibly because you are admittedly ignorant! 

I'm done you are beyond help! I'm being disrespected you expect me not to be an asshole?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Myka said:


> I asked for respect simple! I never had a gender problem I had a denial and societal issues(people like you) which it seems you have your own seceruities and issues with..
> 
> what's your point besides being an obvious trans misognyist?
> 
> I'm done you are beyond help!


I don't care if you believe you are a fairy and want to hump horses... I don't necessarily care to hear about it because it's your business. i don't come to mountainbuzz to read about gender problems... I'd probably rather read about cooler sizes to be honest. Ironically I'm the one with issues... lol.

what does respect and grammatical incompetence and you deciding you're a girl have to do with each other?


----------



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FONN-0uoTHI


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

streetdoctor said:


> I don't care if you believe you are a fairy and want to hump horses... I don't necessarily care to hear about it because it's your business. i don't come to mountainbuzz to read about gender problems... I'd probably rather read about cooler sizes to be honest. Ironically I'm the one with issues... lol.
> 
> what does respect and grammatical incompetence and you deciding you're a girl have to do with each other?



At least she's not a douche who ditches his wife on the river instead of leading her down and then lets her get chundered in an easily avoidable hole. Then after she's out of the river tells her to get back in instead of walk through brush to get to the road 50yds above then causing her to put a tooth through her lip as she's swimming AGAIN because you told her to. 

You're a piece of work.....


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

btw genetically it's very simple- You're either XY, or XX. I do feel bad for the very few people that are born XXY or XXX. I don't think that's your problem though, these are genetic disorders. (Nothing to do with grammar) You have a brain problem (possibly the reason for your grammar).

PPS I could continue to give genetic lessons to you but let's continue to morn the loss of the airplane boof instead


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Jensjustduckie said:


> At least she's not a douche who ditches his wife on the river instead of leading her down and then lets her get chundered in an easily avoidable hole. Then after she's out of the river tells her to get back in instead of walk through brush to get to the road 50yds above then causing her to put a tooth through her lip as she's swimming AGAIN because you told her to.
> 
> You're a piece of work.....


Hmmm Jen- this is Mary. I swam once... I cut my lip when Bob pushed me into the bushes (similar to him freaking out and ramming and breaking that other girls shoulder that I read about (?) and that's when I cut my lip. I'm a nurse, and my husband is also a medical professional. I'm a big girl and perfectly capable of deciding whether I want to continue or not. Just because I didn't scream bloody murder and pack up and leave when I fell off a falldown paddle board in a playpark doesn't make me a slave to my husband or that his advice was irrational


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

streetdoctor said:


> btw genetically it's very simple- You're either XY, or XX. I do feel bad for the very few people that are born XXY or XXX. I don't think that's your problem though, these are genetic disorders. (Nothing to do with grammar) You have a brain problem (possibly the reason for your grammar).
> 
> PPS I could continue to give genetic lessons to you but let's continue to morn the loss of the airplane boof instead


I think you need the genetics lesson, transgenderism is caused by genetics. The sexes aren't black and white as we were all taught from childhood, sexuality is a million shades of gray. 

Transgender people are no different than someone born with both sexual organs, your gender is formed in your brain around 4-6 years old.

You make me feel sad for you... so stuck in your misogynistic views.

Admins - can we delete the attacks and get this back to the boof thread?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

streetdoctor said:


> Hmmm Jen- this is Mary. I swam once... I cut my lip when Bob pushed me into the bushes (similar to him freaking out and ramming and breaking that other girls shoulder that I read about (?) and that's when I cut my lip. I'm a nurse, and my husband is also a medical professional. I'm a big girl and perfectly capable of deciding whether I want to continue or not. Just because I didn't scream bloody murder and pack up and leave when I fell off a falldown paddle board in a playpark doesn't make me a slave to my husband or that his advice was irrational


pS it was a class II run and a wave that hit me sideways.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

classic. Unfortunatley I'm losing signal on 285... Let's all agree to disagree.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

so...we aren't going to z drag the boof back up?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

How did Bob shove you into the bushes, was it while he was chasing your boat while still in his boat? 

Mary, I know you don't kayak anymore so I don't expect you to know features but that was a big old hole you went into, not a wave, I was behind you watching the entire scene unfold. If your husband had led instead of bailing everyone's day would have been much smoother.

And you did get back in to swim further down instead of walking up to the road yes? And you did have to convince Nick to take you to the hospital, because he wanted to keep kayaking, as we all convinced him. 

I'm done with this thread, I'm depressed at what it turned into and how the Buzzards have come out to pick the bones of what was once CM.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

Bonuses, we have a sweet pirouette spot, people will start running the left line on the reg.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Bob pushed Mary (out of her boat) into the bushes on shore instead of floating down a class II section of lower eagle a little further to a clean bank. It waslower eagle at low water. you are a spaz along with Bob "this is a medical emergency!" No it was a 1/4" lac on her lip. She swam one time. She chose to paddle in front to gain experience reading water in a very safe environment. I was behind her. You are delusional. Mary hasn't quit paddling either... Don't be upset she has more balls than you and you've been paddling for 3 times as long.


What does you attacking me or my wife have to do with the airplane boof or somebodies gender issue... or even better, bad grammar?


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

You are pyscho... And it's evident. I highly doubt that was even your wife posting.. I know who not to boat with!!

Btw your wife doesn't have balls unless she's also trans. Having balls is not equated to bravery. 


What does me asking for respect have to do with you in any way? You are legit pyscho! I don't have a gender problem you need to quit being disrespectful! Here you are crying about being attacked now after being the attacker. Grow up!

Your genetic lesson is wrong sorry where did you learn that the bible?
http://anthro.palomar.edu/biobasis/bio_3.htm
There are 8,324,608 possible combinations of 23 chromosome pairs. As a result, two gametes virtually never have exactly the same combination of chromosomes. Each chromosome contains dozens to thousands of different genes. The total possible combination of alleles for those genes in humans is approximately 70,368,744,177,664. This is trillions of times more combinations than the number of people who have ever lived. This accounts for the fact that nearly everyone, except monozygotic twins, is genetically unique.


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

Pretty clear that with "the boof" gone, there's precious little left to do... oh, except the Slideways boof... that's in.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

That doesn't count the fact that hormone levels are different in every human added to the fact that eveybodies societal upbringing is different in top the fact that your genitial isn't where information is processed.. It's a piece of meat.. You know nothing on top of the fact you claimed not to care and not wanting to read about. Don't post ignorant opinions on the matter. you lack understanding of a basic cognitive dissonance; you probably
Think that's made up to right.. don't pretend to know what I deal with. Or act like you know what other people deal with. That's offensive in its own right..

I do know you are somebody who will never kayak with me!


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Myka said:


> Or whatever? Wow thanks for that.. I'm sick of the language joke on the count of my impairment do to gender dissonance and how I was having a difficult timing dealing withit because of societies view of us a second class citizens. Yeah I take offense to that aswell as your assertion of cissexual privilege over me by questioning my gender.. Go fuck yourself
> 
> I deserve respect and not to belittled multiple times unapologetically.
> 
> I don't find what I have dealt with to be funny. And I'm not gonna get over it!


So here's the interesting thing about that, Myka.
You used to bombastically belittle other people, unapologetically, in uglier fashion than this dude is belittling you.
And you have made this revelation about what you were struggling with, and I guess you expect that to be a complete excuse for all the filth and hate you used to throw at people.
So, let's go with that. I won't argue that. It's really awesome that you revealed what you did... the other thread was awesome.
But, can you seriously now have an absolute melt-down if somebody acts just like you used to act? I mean, say this dude attacking you is a tool.
Well... maybe he has issues. Probably not gender dissonance or whatever... but usually there is a reason why people are nasty and randomly hateful. It probably reflects some kind of trauma or inner hurt...
So maybe remember that you are not the only person who has dealt with stuff. And just because you made a decision to stop acting like a raging Toolbag... well, it doesn't mean the whole world will follow suit. I mean, it's kind of like we Americans freaking out that newly-industrializing nations are polluting horribly... since we industrialized in same way.
You acted like a spectacular Arse for a long time... Awesome if you have totally kicked the habit. But you used to beat people down mercilessly and relentlessly.... so now somebody else is doing it. Well....
Anyway sorry about your pain, really, and thanks again for the other thread. That was really an awesome thing to read. This one, notsomuch...


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

I have apologized. I simply asked for respect do to the situation. Pretty fucking simple
To understand. As far as pushing buttons I know what to push and what not to push.. Saying don't push that button should mean don't push that button I've already brought it up once!

There's a difference between being trans mysognist and asserting cissexual privilege over a second class citizen compared two people having a spat(my original post)

+40 percent of trans people attempt suicide. This isn't some
Joke to me and I'm not laughing behind my computer as I type gender problem because I want to push somebodies buttons.. There is a major difference between picking fun and torment! And dealing with ignorant know it all who claim what I have dealt with and felt as illegitimate feelings is profoundly disrespectful on a completely different scale!

I'm not gonna blast somebodies issue that has brought them close to suicide and act like it's ok. It's not


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

This all started because I asked if your issue/whatever is a crutch for anytime anyone says anything to you remotely offensive (like bad grammar). 


I don't care enough to get an answer. I just don't care... sorry. 


Peace! Goodluck with your shit.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

Myka said:


> I have apologized. I simply asked for respect do to the situation. Pretty fucking simple
> To understand.


Myka: you must respect people BEFORE you can ask for respect. I've followed many of your posts as CasperMike and you do have a lack of respect for other people.

I totally and unequivocally RESPECT you for your honesty in the last couple of weeks. And the following statement has nothing to do with that...

Take a chill pill! Calm the hell down. You need to be able take the lighter side of things. Especially when you have been known as the biggest personal offender on the buzz.

We (most) of us want to support you and care about you as a person. Don't make it harder on yourself. You are pushing people away with your attitude. If that is what you want you'll get it pretty quick. You asked for acceptance, but you have to display ACCEPTANCE before you get it. I respect you as a person and a boater, I'm for you and your choices, and I want to be there to support you through your struggles but you gotta meet people halfway. I accept you as you are. The question is can you do the same for others.

If you want grace and acceptance for who you are, you better be willing to give it out to everyone else.

AND FINALLY - Can we talk about the loss of the boof rock and move on.

All in love and respect!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

rockinRio said:


> Myka: you must respect people BEFORE you can ask for respect. I've followed many of your posts as CasperMike and you do have a lack of respect for other people.
> 
> I totally and unequivocally RESPECT you for your honesty in the last couple of weeks. And the following statement has nothing to do with that...
> 
> ...


Obviously he's closed minded enough to believe he's the only person in the world with issues... He's a step away from saying nothing he has ever said is his fault. Like his problem (or whatever the fuck you want to label it) is the reason he can't spell. Just because you suddenly announced you've changed and now demand respect doesn't mean you're going to get it. It's almost laughable.


Another news flash but in the real world just because you say sorry doesn't mean you're forgiven. (nor should you care if a stranger on the internet accepts your apology)


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

You don't care enough to listen only care enough to attempt
To humiliate. Speaks volumes of your character. 

No it's not a crutch. When you don't want to be alive would you really care about grammar. No....that's your answer I just want respect do to the situation like i said.. I accepted fault you don't have to accept it. But I don't appreciate this.

I'm not a he!!!!!!! You have a lot nerve!!!!

Later buzz been real it's always been about fun and well this isn't fun. I'm not gonna continue to be dehumanized. Respect is earned if I haven't earned it here by owning up to my actions and making a conscious effort to change and you don't see that. That'll be your lose. I'm
Not gonna cry over spilt milk def not over a two year boater with a ego problem. 

Nick if I see you you better have your hands up! I will be swinging and it will not feel good! That's a promise you can respect!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

she*

no one is trying to humiliate anyone drama queen. It's ironic how sensitive you are after being a dickhead for so long.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

This thread has been closed pending moderator discussion. IMO it no longer reflects its title and degenerated into personal attacks. Let's all relax.


----------

